# WISH (We are Inspired to Stay Healthy) information and links



## ohMom

There is a wonderfully friendly and inspiring community just next door on the WISH board.  http://www.disboards.com/forums/w-i-s-h.59/  Here you will find lots of ways and fellow DISers like you that want to take the healthy lifestyle to the everyday and cheer each other along.  On this board you will find monthly friendly challenges for losing weight, logging exercise minutes, or start one of your own that suits your goals.  Many WISHers join on the WISH team and meet up at runDisney events.  Everyone is welcome to join in the brightly colored t-shirt fun!


----------

